# The unstoppable army of ants.



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

What kind of ants and what kind of problem?


----------



## Morgan (Feb 21, 2012)

The tiny black ants and the larger red and black ants.

They are invading the entrance feeder.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Start by using a different type feeder. Rarely will ants cause any harm to a hive. They don't hurt the bees and are after the food. Around here, I let the ants have what they want. They go in slim and come out fat, always hugging the side of the hive to avoid confrontations. For me, it's not worth the trouble.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

There are a variety of ideas in this earlier thread about ants and hives:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?252728-Ants-and-my-hives


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Around here the ants' idea of food is honey bee brood, and all of it they can find. They don't seem to mind the adult bees (rather the adult bees are often driven from their hive), they just clean out the brood.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

But Morgan is in Maryland and I doubt he has your killer ants.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

This will stop all species of ants.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ive-Stand-Actually-Works!&highlight=ant+proof


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Cinnamon works for some ant, mainly the tiny sugar ants. For all others you should set bait feeding stations. I like the ones with a peg on them so you can push them into the soil. This is important for me since I have dogs, a cat and a bunch of ducks. I place them underneath the hives, the ants go for the bait and take it back to their nest, where they all die from it. I find this method to be less hazardous to my pets animals.


----------

